# The wife says "Enoughs enough!!!!!!!!!!!"



## FACE (Mar 10, 2003)

Just got back my monster rooster back to add to the collection and then the wife's comment came! How could she?! Little does she know I still have two gambel's quail and a scaled quail coming in a month but I suppose since they are small she won't mind, right? What do you think?









































I told her also to just wait till after I go on Safari!!!!! 
More pics in the gallery!
FACE


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I don't think she will mind if you don't tell her. She won't notice it.


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I was told that under no circumstance would I be allowed to have birds mounted that were in the flying position. We will see about that. I'd say if she let you get this far you have done pretty well.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Just rearrange some of the mounts when you get your new ones in... she'll never know the difference. :lol:


----------



## Eric Hustad (Feb 25, 2002)

I am already being told they are going in my office......I like the rearranging idea :wink:


----------



## Kansas Kid (Nov 20, 2003)

I love the mounts, but I think that I would be house shopping for myself I had that many. Good luck.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i thinks they look great. hopefully the girlfriend and i can come to an aggreement on how many i can have in the house. i'm sure she will give me my own space but it will probabply be in the garage or something.


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

The mount of the speck and the snow and blue is pretty sweet FACE. My advice would be to keep adding stuff and when she asks you about it just act like it has been there for years, and question her why she's never noticed before.


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Face,

I gotta agree with the 'act like it's been there for a while' trick...BUT! I carry this a bit farther. I act hurt and upset that 'she never pays attention to me or things that interest me anymore! (Sound familier?) Works for all sorts of things, lures, guns, toys, etc... Just play this card carefully and it will work everytime.

Sometimes I can even get her to tell me to get a 'new' one because I have had these for so long!

Something about a Goose and Gander and whats good for 'em?!


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

GG, "she's already told me how many I can have?" Girlfriend? 
FACE, I'd agree, I dn't think your wife would notice a couple more...they do look nice though.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

If I ever do get married I am going to have mounts all over place. If I pay the bills I can what I want.


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

Don't you think she's got a point, maybe a little.

Hey, absolutely LOVE that bluebill. That is sweet. I think I'm gonna get one. Put it on the mantle, right beside the greenhead and the.......


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Field Hunter,
Yep girlfriend. So far I haven't listened real well and hear about it often. So I'm just going to use selective hearing and conveniently forget that it was ever mentioned.

Its funny how if someone says you can't have something you want it more than you ever would have had they said nothing. The "you can't do that" :******: approach usually doesn't work to well with me. I will usually do it just to show that I won't be told what I can or can't do.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I love how the mounted fish are above the fish tank! I bet those fish don't act up and I bet they keep the tank real clean!

That is a big Honker. Very nice mounts!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Very nice...


----------

